# Dakota is at the bridge...



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Her sugar face maked her look so wise and regal. Even though they are seniors and we know it could be their time soon, it doesnt make it any easier. At least you were able to give her one last day doing the thing she loved being outside with her people. May you be comforted by your memories. Run Free sweet Dakota.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about losing Dakota, but how heartening to hear she lived to 15 years of age - that is wonderful. She was a lucky girl to have found a loving home with you. RIP sweet Dakota.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, Dakota was Blessed to have you and to have lived 15 years.
RIP Sweet One!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed sweet Dakota. I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope the memories you have help heal your heart.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Dakota. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Sad day for you... keeping you and Dakota in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

She was beautiful, RIP sweet Dakota.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Dakota....

RIP pretty girl!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear of Dakota's passing. HUGS!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. How blessed she was to have found you for those last 5 years. She was a beauty! Below is the link to a webpage I have found comfort in at times such as these, hoping you can also.

The STAR


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. A million years would not be enough . . .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss - Dakota was beautiful.

Play hard and run softly at the bridge, sweet Dakota


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beauty Dakota was. Thank you for making the last 5 years of her life so special, and for giving her a wonderful final day full of her favorite people and things. Godspeed, sweet one.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. Dakota was a beautiful girl and I'm sure she will be thought of everyday.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

We are sorry for your loss. Remember all those happy memories.....


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Dakota was a beautiful girl. She will live on forever in your heart.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.
They only have to be with us for a short time to leave a permanent mark on our hearts.
Play hard at the bridge sweet girl!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

So many of us have felt your pain. We can't take it away and there is nothing we can say that will stop the tears in those quiet moments when you miss Dakota.

But know that we are here. Share as much as your want. And Hank's star is a beautiful message.

My dear Taya left us a few weeks ago and the other night I was sitting on the lake front at our camp where she and I had sat so many nights before. There were no constellations in sight. Just stars. And a beautiful shooting star...just one... to answer my prayers...

Peace... and know that taking in a 9 year old dog was special--for Dakota... and for you too...


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry for the loss of your sweet Dakota.
She was certainly a lovely looking girl and sounds like she brought so much happiness to your life in the time she was with you.
I am glad you got to spend her final hours with her doing the things she loved best. 
May she run with all our Goldens who are waiting for her at the bridge. 
My thoughts are with you all and know how difficult this time is.

RIP sweet Dakota.

----

Kim


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. What a beautiful girl and what a great age. Dakota it's time to let your spirit soar, go find your strength and youth and remember you will live on in the hearts of those who loved you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Dakota - the time we have with them is never ever enough and we have to make the most of every moment, and because we love them so much it is only us who can let them go to the bridge peacefully and painlessly.

Dakota run free and sleep softly now


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm sorry. What a beautiful girl she was. I am glad she had you to love her.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

We are so sorry for the loss of your Dakota. It is always so hard and heartbreaking. Godspeed to Dakota. It has been such a rough year for goldens.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It is so hard, even if in your heart you know it is time, so sorry, she was so pretty.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. Thank you for rescuing her and giving her a good life.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss and like others say we never have them long enough in our life and many on the site me included know the pain you are feeling right now.
Sweet dreams Dakota you can play pain free at the bridge with the other Goldens and be young at heart again.


----------



## ruby752 (Jul 29, 2005)

I are sorry to hear of your loss. I just went thru that last Dec. with Mandy. Dakota rest peacefully.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of Dakota. My tears are for you because I know it hurts so bad and I feel pain for you. But, she is waiting at the Bridge pain free for you. Imagine how wonderful it will feel when you see her again. Pat


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Dakota. How heartbreaking it is to part with our loved ones, no matter the age. We can never prepare for such a loss. I'm glad you got to spend the day with her, spending time with her favorite people. May memories of Dakota bring you some comfort in the times ahead.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Beautiful Dakota. I am so sorry. I think each day is getting harder rather than easier. We love them so much and miss them more than words can say. Tears....


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Hopefully your Dakota has met My Dakota at the bridge and have said Hi to each other


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Dakota..she wa a beauty. RIP aweet girl


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Dakota. She was beautiful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dakota*

I am so very sorry for the loss of your Dakota-what a beautiful girl!

She lived a very long life and I'm sure the last 5 years with you were the very best and that Dakota was very loved!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful girl she was, and how lucky to have lived such a long life, so rare for goldens. I know your heart is crying for the loss of this precious girl.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

It looks like Dakota had a wonderful life. She looks great in those pictures.

If Dakota could speak she probably would have said: "Thank you; thank you for being with me these last days, taking care of, going with me to my favorite places and giving me another wonderful 5 years."


----------

